# my cows look different for some reason..



## greybeard (Sep 25, 2018)

Took thru the upstairs window..not too good a photo.


 
Belong to some friends that are running out of forage at their place in West Houston.
Looks like I'll have them here for a few weeks.  Got plenty extra grass for them.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 25, 2018)

pretty cows.  you're a good friend sharing your grass with them


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 25, 2018)

Hmmm those must be the new hybrid cows I read about on the internetz. 

That's very nice of you to share your grass.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 25, 2018)

Oh! Those are the new genetically modified RIDING COWS!


----------

